# beanshot catty kills....



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Just a couple lately... been trying out these 11mm lead 'beanshots' ...and im very impressed...



Pigeo kill... about 40feet... instant kill...

In one side... out the other...







And a rabbit on friday... hit under the jaw.. again.. instant kill...

These beanshots do some damage and im very impressed!...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

THE DAMAGE THEY DO...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Were did you buy them from


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

One Shot-Corey said:


> Were did you buy them from


They look like lead fishing weights to me.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Friend of ours used to make molds for them but for the time being is out of the business.


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

Interesting! How do they compare to a round ball, does the oval shape improve the effectiveness. Good shooting by the way.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice! Should be tasty.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those look to be some very effective ammo!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like the look of that ammo


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great videos i bet that rabbit didn't even budge when he hit the ground.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm Not A Hunter, But Those Beanshot Rounds Look Amazing! I Will Have To Try And Make Myself A Wooden Mold For Them.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

looks like your better off without me being there mate! lol

seriously though well done and a couple of well placed shots.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice hunting... id be trying some single layer tapered .040 latex with them beans.. (im loving the latex) 
Cheers


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

The beanshots are pretty decent... they seem to fly straight... which i find is always a problem with shaped ammo... they tent to 'veer' off to one side...

But these fly true...

And as the flip in flight... cause a tremendous amount if trauma...

Stevie.. if something decent presented itself when we were out... it would be in the bag for sure... we always get the HARDEST shots lol...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Now THOSE are CLEAN fucking kills. Good eating too!! Recipes!! Videos! More Accent!! C'mon now


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Now THOSE are CLEAN ****ing kills. Good eating too!! Recipes!! Videos! More Accent!! C'mon now


You dont want any more of my accent...

Just a northern english...with a scottish twang...

Not as exotic as yours!...


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice job!! Yep, they do look like fishing weights used commonly here.

Is that a Dan Ford slingshot? It looks kind of like some I've seen on his fb page.


----------



## conor98 (May 26, 2013)

good job ! clean kills


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ifab25 said:


> Nice job!! Yep, they do look like fishing weights used commonly here.
> Is that a Dan Ford slingshot? It looks kind of like some I've seen on his fb page.


Sure is mate


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Dan fords nylon catty strikes!....

And the lethal beanshots done the rest.

About 40feet from 3rd floor window  ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HA! Now you are getting lazy ... shooting from your bedroom ....

Looks tasty ... Nice shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I like the looks of that ammo! Your getting super results too!


----------

